# 1/11 New Orleans Hornets - New York Knicks



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 11th, 7:30 p.m. ET @ New York - Madison Square Garden*

<center>









-------*VS*-------












*Probable Starters: * 

*New Orleans*







































*New York*








































*Team Leaders:* 

* New Orleans *

* Points: * Baron Davis 20.1 
*Rebounds: * PJ Brown 9.2
*Assists: * Baron Davis 7.0

* New York*

* Points: * Stephon Marbury 20.5
*Rebounds: * Kurt Thomas 10.1
*Assists: * Stephon Marbury 8.7


*Key Matchup*

BARON DAVIS ______ STEPHON MARBURY







VS


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

it's not gonna be easy against the knicks, BD is gonna have a tough time with "the best PG in the world" 

But I'm optimistic and predict our 2nd win in a row

HORNETS 98
Knicks 94


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I think the Hornets can pull this one off too! They played very good VS the Kings and hopefully that can carry them into the next game as well!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah I also think the momentum from the last game will carry us to a close win...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope for another great game of JR Smith!
My Prediction:
Hornets 101
Knicks 89


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i get to watch this game tonight, its being shown on nbaTV. it kinda sucks though, because all knicks games get rebroadcasted, so i wouldve been able to watch it regardless, but its cool. I think with their injury issues being almost as bad as ours, we can be on par for our second straight win. sweetneys gone, so is jerome, so they have no depth up front... at least we have anderson whos capable of playing the 4 or 5. Tim thomas is a chucker, so losing him doesnt really hurt their team, but with crawford out, its a whole different ballgame. my prediction-
hornets 96
knicks-85


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think J.R. may have a tough time tonight with New Yorks guard lineup. Allan Houston is a big smart guard. I hope Im wrong though.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

whelp, looks like yahoo.com was wrong once again and the hornets game isnt getting picked up on nbatv, itll be the heat and suns. screwed yet again, and now im stuck watchin the boxscore until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we're up 21-13 right now, playin some good ball with baron already having 4 assists and nailon dropping 8. things are goin real good so far, well enough that baron is resting with 4 minutes to go in the first.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we're up 54-47 at halftime.
baron has 16 and 7, nailon has 12/4/5. great game all around so far, and we aren't just chuckin longballs like we have been doing recently(4-9 so far, dickaus hit all 3 he has shot)


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damnit.. 80-78 us with 2 minutes to go. baron just got called for a traveling violation, then missed a jumper on the next possesion. We pretty much let them back in this game, and they've been in the penalty for the past few minutes already. Gonna have to play some lockdown basketball if we wanna pull this one out.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

nailon just put us ahead 82-80 with a minute to go.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

p.j. brown just put us ahead 84-80 by hittin both his free throws! exactly 24 seconds left


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

dickau hittin all 4 of his free throws in this timeframe, how clutch is that? 88-82 hornets


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

88-82 is the final, our first 2 game win streak of the season!
dickau with 17 points on 5-6 shooting, talk about efficient.
Baron had 23 points, but he missed like 3 shots in the last couple minutes and really opened the door for NY to come back. positive note for him- 10-13 on freethrows!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I figured JR Smith would have a rough game and he did. Allan Houston abused him until Baron started guarding him in the end.

Also...

DAN THE FRICKEN MAN!!!!!!! 17pts...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Awesome win! I hadn't seen the Knicks play this year until now, but they looked old. Houston couldn't keep up with Dickau. They also were missing shots, kind of like we were until recently. They also were missing Crawford. The crowd was booing most of the game. Big games by Baron and Brown and Dan off the bench. Tomorrow will be a huge test against Detroit. It should be fun to watch if we can stay within 10 points throughout the game.

Two game winning streak. We are a fun team to watch when we are clicking.:yes:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

you are all right 
it was an absouletly brilliant win for the hornets last night.
i am proud to be a hornet fan. Lets make it 3 tonight.
chris wilson


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Another well played game by the Hornets! Hopefully they can keep this play up!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH, we won our second consecutive!!! Great win against the Knicks:
*Boxscore*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Postgame Quotes* 

pretty interesting!!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> 88-82 is the final, our first 2 game win streak of the season!
> dickau with 17 points on 5-6 shooting, talk about efficient.
> Baron had 23 points, but he missed like 3 shots in the last couple minutes and really opened the door for NY to come back. positive note for him- 10-13 on freethrows!


Yeah, I was concerned because the offense stagnated at the end. Two of BD's shots were forced at the end of the shot clock to avoid a violation. There was no movement. However, we pulled it out and are playing a lot better under BD's leadership lately.


----------

